
Always having problems with the developer building your startup? - MichaelHamilton
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/starting-your-first-tech-startup-prepare-contract-before-hamilton?published=t
======
sharemywin
I would argue that breaking out the "spec" part from the rest of development
and testing will make it easier to get more accurate bids for the rest. Also,
If you have change requests pay extra that way your bids can be lower because
less risk. Also, break into must have and nice to have. build all the must
have first then stabilize and add the rest.

